# Rolled Roofing Leaking and Leaking



## DIYNewbee (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello All-So I have attached room and garage which had really old roofing on it... After a few roofing estimates (a whole other story)...Decided to do it myself with my friends. So stripped the old roofing off, repaired the ceiling spots that were rotted; did the #30 asphalt felt with the roofing tar stuff and 90lb mineral roofing. Now leaks really bad inside the attached room along the seem (checked where joins to the house) new flashing was installed... Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks Much.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

post a pic of the rooking job to give us a better idea what you are dealing with.:thumbsup:


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

My opinion- replace with a quality product. Rolled roofing is garbage and should be outlawed.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm with "eisert", roll roofing will just sit on the shelf waiting forever for me to purchase any of it. I'm also with "bulitbob" as far as the pictures. Trying to help/give advice on something like this is difficult to say the least without pictures. Even if you have to borrow a camera or have someone else take the photos, we need pics. Thanks, David


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I wish I had an answer for you. I've been up on a few of these, and have no clue how the homeowner handled them.
My plan, for me to do the work, was to wait a year or two until the cement had set up and wasn't so gooey. Then, after it had hardened, yank it off and start again. 
Pictures would help.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Redo it with a real roof. Unfortunately for you, you get what you pay for.


----------



## kubie (Dec 11, 2009)

was it the old50# paper backed or the new typar with granules?............junk. go get a piece of rubber roofing


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

People think "rolled roofing" thats sold at the home center is for low slope roofs. ITS NOT
Sure, there are roofing materials designed for low slope roofs that come in rolls but its not the same thing by a long shot.

As suggested it may be time for the right product to be installed. Maybe, maybe, it can be salvaged but we cant tell without pictures. If its a flat or sorta flat roof you have the wrong product on it.


----------



## Leftyho (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

Installed a lot of rolled roofing. Never had a problem. It is not for dead flat, any pitch it will work. Seen many of them last 20 - 30 years with the right maintence. I always gave a 8 year warranty. It would last that long without maintence. 

Fixed alot that everyone said was shot. Extended the life another 10 year.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

That's good to know Lefty. I've only used it 3 times in 40 years. I have no idea how long they lasted. 1 was a gov. job.


----------

